

VMX: a Kickstater for computer vision for everyone - IgorCarron
http://nuit-blanche.blogspot.com/2013/12/vmx-computer-vision-for-everyone.html

======
gozmike
Interesting. Is this using Haar feature recognition as provided by OpenCV?

We built object classifiers using this system for a school project and it was
anything but trivial. Would be awesome to have this made easier.

